# Looking For A Campground For The 2011 Kentucky Derby



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi fellow outback owners....

does anyone have a good suggestion for a campground near the kentucky derby? just bought my outback and picking it up march 4th, cant wait to start enjoying it and think the derby may be the perfect first or second trip.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

2011 keystone outback boy said:


> Hi fellow outback owners....
> 
> does anyone have a good suggestion for a campground near the kentucky derby? just bought my outback and picking it up march 4th, cant wait to start enjoying it and think the derby may be the perfect first or second trip.


We spent some time in KY last summer, loved it! We stayed at Big Bone Lick State park and Nolin Lake State Park, both were about 1 1/2 hours from Churchill Downs. I have to say those two parks were the nicest state parks I have ever stayed in. If all KY parks are like that, then I would say do a search for one a little closer to Churchill Downs and stay there. I wouldn't wait too long, I'm guessing the campgrounds probably fill up rather quickly for the race! Good luck and enjoy your new Outback!!


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

ended up getting a reservation at the koa louisville south campground looks to be about 10 or 15 miles from the track. yeah you are right they start reservations a year in advance i got the last space for a 34 foot trailer with full hook ups. hoping for nice weather for my trip since im really looking forward to it!


----------

